# Few pics from Copiah Creek opening weekend.



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I had lots more but some how they are lost??? May have been operator error!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, that's me, single handedly pulling out a stuck ranger. lol
Not really, I just provided a little ballast so it could pull itself out. Too bad the pics got lost. Good times, for sure.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Your efforts were greatly appreciated!! We going back this weekend, I will use my phone to take pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I see a blue viking in the background glad they are starting to come around


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Was brand new off the floor, it's maiden voyage!


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice looking spot.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> I see a blue viking in the background glad they are starting to come around



Yeah Tonka, that Viking did real well for a stock machine. I looked it over good myself. I like it.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

looked fun


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

A few more from today.


----------

